# Tanya Yates CPC certified



## tyates (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for either a part-time inpatient or outpatient coding position in Austin, Texas or a remote part-time inpatient or outpatient coding position.  I have previously worked in cardiology, general practice pediatrics and general family practice. I could not upload my resume so I have copied and pasted it here.

Tanya R. Rivera-Yates
2415 Quanah Parker Trail
Austin, Tx 78734
Home - (763)202-3319

Education	Richard Bland College, Petersburg, Virginia
 		Associate of Humanities & Science, May, 1991
		Concentration: Legal Studies
		Virginia Commonwealth University, Richmond, Virginia
		Bachelors of Science, August, 1993
Major: Administration of Justice

Recent Work Experience:Fairview/University of Minnesota Physicians- September 2010-May 2013
Compliance and Reimbursement Analyst 1
*Monitored and coded  cardiology inpatient and outpatient clinical records using coding regulations and Fairview guidelines
*Identified and resolved discrepancies in order to improve the quality of clinical documentation
*Assigned the reimbursement level
*Entered charge data for certain populations
*Educated team members including physicians as to rules, regulations and guidelines to ensure a compliant claim
*Attended two mandatory separate classes for ICD-10 training
Coding Specialist, Edina Pediatrics Clinic, Edina, MN-January 2008-August 5, 2010    
*Assigned ICD-9, CPT-4 and HCPCS codes to fee slip form for visit
*Sent fee slip to insurance company per electronic billing
*Posted payments from insurance companies to individual patients accounts
*Called insurance company when the EOB was in question
*Closed out the day and printed out the closing financial figures
* Closed out the month and printed out the monthly financial figure
Coding Specialist, Mercy Medical Center, Mason City, Iowa
                       November 2005-November 2007
                       *Assigned  CPT-4, ICD-9 and HCPCS codes to fee slip form for visit
                       *Regular interaction with providers
Previous Work History
Cash Posting Representative, Sentara Healthcare, Chesapeake, Virginia
Customer Service Representative, Sentara Healthcare, Chesapeake, Virginia	
Computer Skills and Knowledge
Epic, Microsoft Word, PowerPoint, Access, Excel, It technology, HBOC-McKesson, Windows 98, 00, & XP, 3m encoder
Certification:  CPC Certified by The American Academy of Professional Coding since  
                          November 2009

References Available Upon Request


----------



## AshleyNSims (Nov 4, 2013)

please email me at ashley.sims@alleviant.com and I will pass it on to my employer.
Thank you


----------

